# SiO2 Spray Sealants/Quick Detailers



## Rozzer32 (Aug 12, 2017)

So I've decided to get some TAC System moonlight to coat my car. I'm just wondering what people recommend to use for a quick top up after maintenance washes.

The ones I'm looking at so far are Gyeon Cure, TAC Quartx Max and CarPro Reload. Anyone had any experiences of these or recommend any others?

Cheers!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I use quartz max as a top up, in fact I’m just using quartz max on the daily drivers. The TT is wearing moonlight but it’s not been out of the garage since it was coated






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Check out Britemax remax.

Its a sio2 based spray sealant that is very economical and easy to use. It boosts the performance of the coating and ads shine. It has a durability of 3-6 months. Use it sparingly (1-2 sprays on a MF towel and wipe over the surface, flip the towel and remove excess) or you will get streaks (as with reload or cure) which are also easy to remove.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Used all of them, for simple ease of use and excellent performance stick with tac quartz max. It's far less susceptible to streaking than the others.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

What about Gyeon Wetcoat or CarPro Hydro2. Touchless systems that really keep the convenience of having a coated car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am trying out the Auto Allure Boost, and have to say after a really shi**y week of snow salty roads muck and torrential rain (and that was just Tuesday mid afternoon!) I have to say the car is still cleaner than is feasible and beading like it's just been done.

For VFM this stuff is really hard to beat!


----------



## Rozzer32 (Aug 12, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> What about Gyeon Wetcoat or CarPro Hydro2. Touchless systems that really keep the convenience of having a coated car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have got some Autobrite Top Gloss that I use as a rinse aid sometimes. It's a spray on while wet then pressure wash off the same as WetCoat. It doesn't last long at all really and I only really find it good as a rinse aid for drying the car. So it's kind of put me off these type of spray on wash off type of products.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rozzer32 said:


> I have got some Autobrite Top Gloss that I use as a rinse aid sometimes. It's a spray on while wet then pressure wash off the same as WetCoat. It doesn't last long at all really and I only really find it good as a rinse aid for drying the car. So it's kind of put me off these type of spray on wash off type of products.


Different chemistry to Top Gloss. Top Gloss is pretty much a rinse aid with some gloss enhancers. It is not like wetcoat type products, which typically contains siloxanes (often referred to referred to as SIo2)


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Have to go some to beat Auto Bead Shine and Protect. Melts into the paint like a QD


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Carpro reload is great and i use it once every 3-4 months, once i month I use a quick detailer which is carpro ech20 which i also mix with reload. A fantastic qd for coated cars

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

What ratio do you mix to?


----------



## Rozzer32 (Aug 12, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Different chemistry to Top Gloss. Top Gloss is pretty much a rinse aid with some gloss enhancers. It is not like wetcoat type products, which typically contains siloxanes (often referred to referred to as SIo2)


Ah I see. I've also seen Gyeon Bathe + which adds protection through the shampoo. That might be another option.

TAC Quartz Max seems to get quite good reviews so think that's winning the spray sealant.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

I've only used tac quartz max but I think it's brilliant incredibly shine and you use so little


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Feynlab QD is worth considering. Read people struggling with application but it wasn't something I experienced personally. 
Less is more with it and a single mist per panel, directly onto the cloth and spread will leave you a thin haze that buffs off easily. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

